# VHS



## Damo1 (Mar 3, 2018)

wasn’t able to purchase anything this year due to this year being a very busy year but what did everyone else buy?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 3, 2018)

Same as You, nada.


----------



## Damo1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Wish I wasn’t in year 12 would’ve got something, but hey there is always next year haha


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 3, 2018)

Was an awesome expo this year.
Lots of stalls, tonnes of animals and other stuff to see and the number of people through the door must have been a record for the event.
Didn't plan on buying anything but was tempted to get the wallet out on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Damo1 (Mar 3, 2018)

I left my license at home because I knew I would buy something I have no self control hahaha


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 3, 2018)

I picked up a pair of juvinile Lampropholis delicata. Been a pain trying to obtain them legitamately lol finally keeping a small skink species.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Mar 3, 2018)

Brought my partner and myself a pair of jungles


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 3, 2018)

CrazyNut said:


> I picked up a pair of juvinile Lampropholis delicata. Been a pain trying to obtain them legitamately lol finally keeping a small skink species.


I saw those tiny tiny tiny guys!

I got myself a pair of Eastern Water Skinks and a pair of Whites Skinks. Plus I grabbed a book that cost a small fortune. I believe it will be totally worth it though!










No pictures of the Eastern Water Skinks yet as they are still settling in and did not want a bar of my phone.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 3, 2018)

Met up with a few internet reptile friends for brunch first, we were blown away by how busy it was when we arrived. Went looking for another mangrove but they were sold by the time I got there. Whacked some cash down on a pair of tiny caudos instead. The LHS display was cool, those are some lucky kids! Bumped into a couple of forum people as well, overall was a pretty good day.


----------



## Brandon (Mar 4, 2018)

Went there looking for a snake but got myself 3 eastern water dragons instead and some decor









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Mar 5, 2018)

that's gonna be some pit, better hope there's only one male. white's skinks are some of my favourite, same with eastern water skinks


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2018)

Finished setting up the new Skinks enclosures tonight. Thought I’d share a few pics.

White’s Skinks enclosure










Eastern Water Skinks enclosure


----------



## Stuart (Mar 5, 2018)

Very cool Stompsy!!!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2018)

Stuart said:


> Very cool Stompsy!!!


Thanks Stu! A few big strips of bark, some hollow logs, sand, coir peat, leaf litter and bobs ya mother’s brother.

In saying that, I think it just felt simple because of the amount of work a monitor enclosure entails. These little guys are a piece of cake!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 6, 2018)

Good find Stompsy. Small skinks are underrated. They're amazing little creatures. Shame that the species list in WA doesn't support them.

I wasn't planning to upload this photo because I didn't like the harsh lighting, but I'll upload it anyway because I like the story behind it. This wild little Crevice Skink was found in a rock outcrop at my cousin's place. I was amazed at how bold and curious she was. I was literally sitting on top of her rocky domain, and while she did retreat at first, she quickly came out to investigate me and the camera. I spent hours in the summer sun trying to get a good shot of her but the lighting simply wasn't working with me. Through it all she didn't seem to mind my presence at all. It was such a great experience, asides from getting sunstroke, that is.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 6, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Good find Stompsy. Small skinks are underrated. They're amazing little creatures. Shame that the species list in WA doesn't support them.
> 
> I wasn't planning to upload this photo because I didn't like the harsh lighting, but I'll upload it anyway because I like the story behind it. This wild little Crevice Skink was found in a rock outcrop at my cousin's place. I was amazed at how bold and curious she was. I was literally sitting on top of her rocky domain, and while she did retreat at first, she quickly came out to investigate me and the camera. I spent hours in the summer sun trying to get a good shot of her but the lighting simply wasn't working with me. Through it all she didn't seem to mind my presence at all. It was such a great experience, asides from getting sunstroke, that is.
> 
> View attachment 323531


I’m a little infatuated with Skinks at the moment! I went to the expo with them on my mind to purchase, although I didn’t expect to bring home 4.

So far, the Whites Skinks are the most curious. I left them in the enclosure whilst creating it and they were torn between fleeing and investigating me. They seem to be fairly tolerant of me moving around the enclosure so far, most of the time they just sit and watch me, tongues flicking occasionally.

The easterns haven’t been as brave just yet, but I’m hoping their new setup and the cover it provides will give them more security and in turn, make them a little less flighty!

Overall, I’m extremely happy with them all.  and I don’t even care if people think they’re boring... I most certainly don’t.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Mar 6, 2018)

i find them the complete opposite of boring, those enclosures look amazing too!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 6, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i find them the complete opposite of boring, those enclosures look amazing too!


Thanks! I’m pretty happy with them and they were fun to put together. I hope the little guys are stomping around them enjoying themselves right now whilst I’m at work!


----------



## Damo1 (Mar 6, 2018)

I was honestly eyeing off the garden skinks Amazing Amazon had, as well as those water skinks but I knew deep down I wouldn’t have time for them haha


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 7, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I’m a little infatuated with Skinks at the moment! I went to the expo with them on my mind to purchase, although I didn’t expect to bring home 4.
> 
> So far, the Whites Skinks are the most curious. I left them in the enclosure whilst creating it and they were torn between fleeing and investigating me. They seem to be fairly tolerant of me moving around the enclosure so far, most of the time they just sit and watch me, tongues flicking occasionally.
> 
> ...



I'm the same way, Stompsy.

Skinks are never boring, even the small variety. They're intelligent inquisitive reptiles. A friend of mine recently had a clutch of baby King's Skinks. I placed my hand in their enclosure and after a few minutes the majority had come to investigate my hand. Several were "tasting" my fingers. It was pretty darn cute.


----------



## Ella C (Mar 7, 2018)

I really wanted to go but my license hasn't been redeemed yet  I was planning on getting some more frogs...


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 7, 2018)

Ella C said:


> I really wanted to go but my license hasn't been redeemed yet  I was planning on getting some more frogs...


You should have gone anyway! Could have gotten some contacts for frogs in the future!!
[doublepost=1520382245,1520382138][/doublepost]


Nero Egernia said:


> I'm the same way, Stompsy.
> 
> Skinks are never boring, even the small variety. They're intelligent inquisitive reptiles. A friend of mine recently had a clutch of baby King's Skinks. I placed my hand in their enclosure and after a few minutes the majority had come to investigate my hand. Several were "tasting" my fingers. It was pretty darn cute.



I think my love affair started after my PTS gave birth. Since then I find them so interesting to observe and I hope I can interact with them more in the future!


----------



## Hanz Hapin (Mar 10, 2018)

Damo1 said:


> wasn’t able to purchase anything this year due to this year being a very busy year but what did everyone else buy?


Bought a beautiful 4 month old BHP, from Amazing Amazon for $250.
[doublepost=1520386224,1520386152][/doublepost]


Ella C said:


> I really wanted to go but my license hasn't been redeemed yet  I was planning on getting some more frogs...


There were so many beautiful frogs I saw from the EXPO. You should have just gone and met with the breeders / sellers, and exchange details... so when your license is ready, you can contact them and purchase what you want for an agreed price.
[doublepost=1520628468][/doublepost]


Damo1 said:


> I left my license at home because I knew I would buy something I have no self control hahaha


 same... i went from "not going to buy anything, I promise" .... to .... ok, I just spent $1,500 lol! Whaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Ella C (Mar 13, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> You should have gone anyway! Could have gotten some contacts for frogs in the future!!
> [doublepost=1520382245,1520382138][/doublepost]



That's a good point. Dammit. Oh well, there will be other years.




*Internal screaming*


----------

